# type of insulin



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

What is the common type/make of insulin to be used. I ask because i have got hold of 5 boxes of humalog mix25. A freind gets it on prescription but no longer requires it. Im curiouse as to wether this is the right type or not.

I do not intend to use it yet but may keep some for future use.

thanks in advance


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Nah the one that most people use is humalog - thats the fastest acting one.

the mixes are combinations of shot/long acting types of insulin.

R is what was previously used before humalog (and is used by some to get a gradual uptake of nuturents compaired to the very short acting humalog..)

You need to be carefull though as its longer acting and so your need to monitor your blood sugar level more closely than say humalog.

there are other types but these are very long acting preps 12 hours to 24 hours. its in theory possible to use these but to be honest its a masive risk and no one should realy be useing these except diabetics.

give me a min I give you the run down.

Humulin mixtures:

These are mixtures of regular insulin for fast onset and longer acting insulin for prolonged efect. These are labeled by the mix % commonly 10/90, 20/80, 30/70, 40/60 50/50 or in your case 25/75.

Not so good, Regular and Humalog is so cheap just use that.

Look at the active time to compaire to the others...

Humalog (Insulin Lispro inj) 5mins - 4 hours (depends if you do IM or sub q)

Humulin - R 6-8 hours (faster if you do IM but your still looking at hours not mins..)

Theres a few others that you need to avoid,

Humulin - N (insulin isophane) up to 24hours

Humulin - L (medium zinc suspension) similar to N up to 24 hours

Humulin - u (prolonged zinc suspension) 24hours+

Now your mix is talking about 25% Humulin - R + 75% of a long acting slin (it should say) now assuming your takeing say 10iu,

7.5 iu will be long acting slin - thats going to be active for at least 24 hours....

2.5 iu will be Humulin - R thats going to start working a few hours to 6 hours later....

Bad BAD idea....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this type of insulin is a mix of fast and slow released in my opinion it useless PWO


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thnks for the info lads


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

act ripid all day bro the other suff i would nock in with breckie and eat every 2 to 3 hours which you should be doing anywere


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Is NovoRapid the same as Humalog? Has any 1 here used it when carbing up for a show as I am intrigued of the benefits


----------



## Cowsfortea (Mar 11, 2008)

pob80 said:


> Is NovoRapid the same as Humalog? Has any 1 here used it when carbing up for a show as I am intrigued of the benefits


Yes, it's basically the same thing


----------

